# do they want gov to shut down so they can pull stunts?



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

this is patriot nation's thought
:Just a scenario here : The govt shuts down, a false happens on a historical monument, maybe two(since no one is there) one that gets martial law declared ... And bam.He would have full reign. It would meet the deadlines for FEMA to be stocked, foreign troops to be here, and I think 85% of our active duty military is off Am.soil. All while the random liberal is angry and scared wanting violence to anything Republican. I know it may be "out there" but it never hurts to play through scenarios. God and country -SB


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

What an excellent opportunity for those states whom wanted to secede anyway (Texas, SC, etc.). Nobody to say "You can't do that!"...


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

You may have some typos above that make it difficult to read.
Martial law...I bet against it. That SOB is too lazy to want ML. What would he do with it...it would mean actually being involved. This guy has literally done nothing. Its the Dem party that has run loose. That SOB did not write Obamacare or any other legislation. He is simply the figure head of the dem party. They put him up there so that they would get 93% of the black vote. And in doing so demonstrated for all to see how racist blacks are.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

did you see today where he says the gov is the largest employee. I know he meant to say employer. shut the ****ing thing down its broke. I have enough money to float my kids in the marines. and you know, that's a group he really should pay.


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm 100% with you. Shut the damn thing down. Keep it shut down. Its a cancer


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

The House and the Senate did have the common sense to fund the military last week regardless of what else happens, so your boys are rightfully covered.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

IF it shuts down. SOMEBODY STEAL THE BATTERY SO IT CAN'T BE STARTED AGAIN!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Bring it on! This always happens with a democratic President. I survived the furlough under Clinton and I will survive this one because I'm what is considered essential personnel. 60% of the government is considered essential so even with a shut down your not really going to notice anything unless say you go to a National Park.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Bring it on! This always happens with a democratic President. I survived the furlough under Clinton and I will survive this one because I'm what is considered essential personnel. 60% of the government is considered essential so even with a shut down your not really going to notice anything unless say you go to a National Park.


Oh, we'll notice! All those food stamp recipients who are going to be going hungry _won't_ do that for long before they start robbin and stealin like _wild!_


----------



## jbrown2036 (Aug 31, 2013)

This is such not a crisis. I doubt anyone not employed by the Fed will even notice. I certainly didn't the last time.

Funny story - the wife is a fed employee, when the sequester ended and her funding was restored, her colleagues complained at about going back to work on Friday's because they were digging the 3 day weekends.

They just don't get it....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Oh, we'll notice! All those food stamp recipients who are going to be going hungry _won't_ do that for long before they start robbin and stealin like _wild!_


Not gonna happen. Those benefits are funded years in advance. Even on the news last night the admin stated that SS and FS would not be affected.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Oh, we'll notice! All those food stamp recipients who are going to be going hungry _won't_ do that for long before they start robbin and stealin like _wild!_


Social programs are unaffected by a government furlough.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Only 40% actually shut down.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Not gonna happen. Those benefits are funded years in advance. Even on the news last night the admin stated that SS and FS would not be affected.


So THAT'S why bama doesn't mind this happening! His supporters will still get their free handouts just fine.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> So THAT'S why bama doesn't mind this happening! His supporters will still get their free handouts just fine.


Yes sir. FREE OBAMA PHONE KEEP OBAMA PREESIIDENTTT!!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> So THAT'S why bama doesn't mind this happening! His supporters will still get their free handouts just fine.


 And as they say there it is the final answer.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Largest employer.. The largest cancer. Government isn't a producer. It's a net taker. Shut it down.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Most would not even notice were it not for news stations dutifully airing D.C. Theater.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I've got hidey holes for my guns. Let them try. Of course, it would be the National Gaurd doing what they are told to do. I would guess that the Gaurdsmen in this area would say "Didn't find a single gun here." except for the ones who shouldn't have guns. I know several of the Gaurdsmen and I know they have good heads on their shoulders. Would they go against orders? All depends on how much sense they make, I think. And who would know the difference.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

shotlady said:


> this is patriot nation's thought
> :Just a scenario here : The govt shuts down, a false happens on a historical monument, maybe two(since no one is there) one that gets martial law declared ... And bam.He would have full reign. It would meet the deadlines for FEMA to be stocked, foreign troops to be here, and I think 85% of our active duty military is off Am.soil. All while the random liberal is angry and scared wanting violence to anything Republican. I know it may be "out there" but it never hurts to play through scenarios. God and country -SB


Let's see, 850,000 federal employees furloughed, The rest (FEMA, DHS, ect) not getting paid. I can't speak for every other federal employee, but I'm not feeling real motivated to do anything right now.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Let's see, 850,000 federal employees furloughed, The rest (FEMA, DHS, ect) not getting paid. I can't speak for every other federal employee, but I'm not feeling real motivated to do anything right now.


Nothing more than an unplanned, paid vacation. No matter how long it lasts, you KNOW there will be back pay involved before it's settled.

Any state level politicians reading?? One word. *SECEDE!!!*


----------



## Frankazin (Feb 23, 2013)

But, do not forget his blind, unbridled ambition!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Social programs, TSA, DHS, are all considered "necessary" positions and will be funded along with the military.
Congress, supreme court and president get their pay and benefits without reduction.
American industry will continue to work and pay employees. Local, county and state LEO will continue to work.

So, just who will be affected by this "shutdown"?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Nothing more than an unplanned, paid vacation. No matter how long it lasts, you KNOW there will be back pay involved before it's settled.
> 
> Any state level politicians reading?? One word. *SECEDE!!!*


It's not paid, I'm working for free.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Social programs, TSA, DHS, are all considered "necessary" positions and will be funded along with the military.
> Congress, supreme court and president get their pay and benefits without reduction.
> American industry will continue to work and pay employees. Local, county and state LEO will continue to work.
> 
> So, just who will be affected by this "shutdown"?


We are required to work but at this time until this shutdown is resolved, none of us (DHS) are getting paid. The military is business as usual.

I would love to see welfare and social programs go unpaid during the shutdown just for the social experiment of what would happen.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Meangreen, I hope that you and your family are OK. I am not sure what it is that you are doing but I hope it is at least satisfying and lawful.

Thanks for serving your country - you seem to be a real patriot.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Meangreen, I hope that you and your family are OK. I am not sure what it is that you are doing but I hope it is at least satisfying and lawful.
> 
> Thanks for serving your country - you seem to be a real patriot.


Thank you and you are a true patriot as well. My family is fine but if this goes longer than a month, I'm going to get a little nervous. I found out last night like everyone else that I wasn't going to be paid to work until the shutdown is over but I still got up this morning put on my uniform, packed my bag, kissed the wife and kids goodbye and headed into the station. Everyone I work with did the same because we have a job to do. Yes it is lawful and we get to catch the bad guys and stop the drugs before they hit the streets. I'm looking at the bright side and staying positive. I'm lucky because look at the scenery I get to wake up to:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The scenery is nice but it would be better to wake up to your wife and kids too. 
Stay safe, my prayers are with you and the rest of your fellow men.
God bless.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PaulS said:


> The scenery is nice but it would be better to wake up to your wife and kids too.
> Stay safe, my prayers are with you and the rest of your fellow men.
> God bless.


Thank you


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

PaulS said:


> The scenery is nice but it would be better to wake up to your wife and kids too.
> Stay safe, my prayers are with you and the rest of your fellow men.
> God bless.


Ditto that. Stay frosty MG.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Unfortunately, most of the ss recipients are elderly that need that money to pay for meds, etc. As for food stamps, we could discontinue those until the Gov't came back.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Let's see, 3 days without water - three weeks without food - That's it! We need to let the shutdown last for between three weeks and a month.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

longrider said:


> Unfortunately, most of the ss recipients are elderly that need that money to pay for meds, etc. As for food stamps, we could discontinue those until the Gov't came back.


I sure didn't mean Social Security in my statement and I sure don't view SS as welfare. You earned it and it should be set aside but I'm sure you know, the dirty politicians always seem to find a way to get their hands on it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PaulS said:


> The scenery is nice but it would be better to wake up to your wife and kids too.
> Stay safe, my prayers are with you and the rest of your fellow men.
> God bless.


Couldn't said it better myself.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Non-essential services should never have been funded on a federal level to start with. They now call these "non-exempted" to disguise the fact that they aren't really necessary, but a that which we call a skunk, by any other name, still stinks.

The National Parks system should be reclassified as self-funded, because they generate more than enough tax revenue to pay their own way. The tax revenues generated might not be direct, but are real none the less. The tourists using these facilities create jobs in the surrounding communities and the employees pay federal withholding taxes. The tourists also pay a lot of state sales taxes, gas taxes, etc etc.

Social Security is an essential service and should be reclassified as such. People paid into that system all their lives, and I think honoring our commitment to them is essential. The same goes for veteran's benefits, pensions and the like. Isn't honor supposed to be an essential part of government? Well, at least in theory?

Politician's pay and benefits should be the FIRST thing cut, not one of the only things exempted. I mean really, if they can't do their jobs and pass a budget, they don't deserve to get paid. In fact, they don't deserve to have the job if they can't do it. The House of Representatives, which represents We The People, has shown that we don't support Obamacare, that should be the end of it.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

and Berkley was bombed. they say from stealing copper? yikes that's quite a large hole! why its two stories high and as big as 2 lane street.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I sure didn't mean Social Security in my statement and I sure don't view SS as welfare. You earned it and it should be set aside but I'm sure you know, the dirty politicians always seem to find a way to get their hands on it.


 I am sure most of us understood your meaning. There is a difference in earn benefits, and the hand out crowd.


----------

